# How many of you actually write letters to your villagers?



## supercataleena (Jun 4, 2015)

I recently found out my boyfriend actually sends letters to his villagers daily and I couldn't believe it lol! Writing letters in animal crossing has always been pain staking, so I wonder if people actually do it. The only times I do it are when I want them to wear a certain shirt. How frequently do you send letters? What do you usually write about? Why do you send letters?


----------



## Karminny (Jun 4, 2015)

Ill write them letters when they send me one, usually. Eventually, I would get a letter from Dizzy, Midge, and Zell, but I wouldn't make it to the post office in time so I would have 3 letters clogging my space. Now, I jst send letters occasionally. I send them bc their responses are adorable and I love reading them! I write in reply to what they say, so if Dizzy said that he had ice cream, I would reply "Why didn't you share some with me??"


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 4, 2015)

Sadly I hate doing it with a passion and I'll only send them letters with clothing attached when they change into something ugly cause I hate that even more. But I have to say, I admire your boyfriend and Karminny's patience! XD


----------



## Folia (Jun 4, 2015)

I used to send them legitimate letters all the time.

Now, though, I've gotten lazy and just say a line or 2 with an attached, random gift to make up for my lack of words.


----------



## TheFlyingSeal (Jun 4, 2015)

I used to send them silly messages with things attatched hoping I would get something in return and sell/keep, but after they started making fun of my writing I stopped.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 4, 2015)

I would never send letters unless I'm painfully bored and I don't feel like doing much else.

That or I'm desperate for a foreign fruit or money and I can't be bothered to hit up the Retail board


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 5, 2015)

I usually send letters consisting of this:

"You suck. Go away."

And then I give them fruit.


----------



## Lmaze (Jun 6, 2015)

I try to every day and send them little gifts i think they would like! Sometimes I forget or don't have time. I think it is cute when they show them back to you ;]


----------



## pepperini (Jun 6, 2015)

I honestly love writing letters to my villagers. It's really fun and cute--and sometimes I can vent a little and they don't mind.


----------



## Stocking (Jun 6, 2015)

I occasionally write my favorite villagers and send them gifts just for the fun of it. Usually nothing long unless it's the first letter, just a simple hi to them or something.  And if I want a new villager to give me their picture. I've only gotten pictures from my villagers on April Fools day and my dreamies just recently moved in, so I'm hoping if I write them and give them stuff they'll give me a picture.


----------



## AcidLucidity (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't write letters to my villagers everyday but when I do, it would be to answer a letter they felt like sending to me first, I noticed their room lacked furniture, or, something I saw in the shops reminded me of them so I would buy that to send along with a surprise letter. I can admit that I used to write letters to all of my villagers everyday in order to obtain all three badges for the good deed of writing letters.


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 6, 2015)

On occasion I will send letters to anyone, unless I want to become "close friends" with a villager. I used to do it when I wanted to get rid of something I'd send them a letter with the item, but nowadays I just sell whatever I get and don't want.  I've never gotten a picture from sending them mail, but I did get a picture after giving Pietro something for his house and then another from him when he moved away (so I have two of those or something lmbo). I also got a picture from Papi in the mail, but that was also his moving letter, so basically I've never gotten a picture from casual mailing.

Sometimes I don't think of sending mail though, or I forget to, so it's not an everyday thing, buuut...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jun 6, 2015)

I only write to welcome them into my town and that's about it.


----------



## pika62221 (Jun 7, 2015)

I did until I got the gold badge, now I couldn't care less if I wrote them or not.


----------



## mariew (Jun 8, 2015)

I write to them if they have a certain item in their house that I want, so if they have a table that i want i would send them a different one in a letter so they swap it. Then I go and badger them until they give it to me hehe. Also it's supposed to make you better friends with them so they give you their pic.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 8, 2015)

I send them letters and I used to send them presents too, but then I got tired of them trying to sell me back furniture I gave them (they still do that with stuff they buy at re-Tail or that I trade with them, but whatever lol; it's hard for me to say no as irritated as I may get at them ).  Usually my letters are just "Hi.  How are you?" or just "Hi;" but sometimes I write down what I'm feeling since I'm trying not to confide in my friends so much (my pessimistic thoughts) so I don't annoy them or burden them.  I don't have to worry about burdening video game characters with my thoughts since they always are happy to get my letters.  I know that sounds pretty lame. :/


----------



## failedexperiment (Jun 14, 2015)

i wrote mitzi a letter once that said "friend"

that was it


----------



## Aoki (Jun 14, 2015)

I write letters back if they send me a letter first lol
i sen Beau a few more just because he's cute ;^P
but I do try to send them actual letters ! like if they tell me about their dream, I'll comment on it and tell them that I hope I dream about them next
idk i think its cute to interact with them ~_~
makes it feel a lot more believable ?? I guess ??


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 14, 2015)

I send them! I used to confess my inner secrets, until one time my villiger showed my friend *facepalm*


----------



## vern (Jun 15, 2015)

I do~ to all my villagers at least once a week or so.
Gives me something to do other than run around in circles xD


----------



## SweetFuse (Jun 15, 2015)

I write my dreamies every now and again telling them "please never leave". I also send them their original furniture in case they replace something.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 15, 2015)

I really don't bother to write anything worthwhile when sending villagers letters because there's no point.
The only person that'll see it is yourself and any others that talk to your villagers.


----------



## June (Jun 15, 2015)

i always used to write to lucky and he would write back and send me nice clothes in the mail. towards the end of the last winter i had him around, he sent me a peacoat and i wore for like all four days until the snow was gone ; ;


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 15, 2015)

I used to write letters to my villagers all the time until I just sorta got tired of it. It's a rather tedious process.


----------



## Eevees (Jun 15, 2015)

I write letters to my villagers just for fun I guess. Not every day thing though.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jun 15, 2015)

The only time I'll write letters is if I'm forced to, (via tutorial or a badge) or if I'm sending one of my villagers some furniture/clothing to change into.


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 15, 2015)

Back in time, everyday I'll write at least one letter together  with a gift on it~ haha


----------



## Xintetsu (Jun 15, 2015)

I used to send them legitimate thoughtful letters when I first started playing, now I only write them if i want them to change clothes or display a certain item in their homes, with a word or two maybe. But I always make sure the first letter I send them looks good, with a nice stationery and manually centered text, because I know they're gonna shove it in my face ten times a day lol.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 15, 2015)

SweetFuse said:


> I write my dreamies every now and again telling them "please never leave". I also send them their original furniture in case they replace something.



After one of my favorites mentions something about leaving and I convince them to stay, I buy some stationary and tell them to not leave.


----------



## Ashuro (Jun 15, 2015)

I make fun of them, but gently, I love my villagers.


----------



## Orchard (Jun 16, 2015)

I always write letters, especially in New Leaf. I write nice things to the villagers I like and not-so-nice things to the villagers I don't like. It's always entertaining when they move to a friend's town and my friend reads their weird letters! 
It's also a good way to get rid of stuff I don't want but don't feel like selling.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 16, 2015)

never. ever. 
only because it's so tedious typing something. 

I probably should though for the badge


----------



## ams (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm constantly trying to redecorate their houses so I write them at least weekly. I wouldn't if Rolf knew what furniture was.


----------



## Candy83 (Jun 16, 2015)

I send letters to villagers who have just moved in. It's a Mayor's "Welcome" letter. And I give that new villager the town's native fruit.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 16, 2015)

only sometimes, especially if im trying to befriend them, but if im uninterested in them then i wont


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jun 18, 2015)

I actually write a legitimate letter of welcome to villagers who move in

And I write letters everday with words friends friend presents in the lines and send them furniture I dont need that I think suits the house of the villagers.

Villagers are very kind to me in the end. They actually send me legit stuff and some sell me legit paintings. And they give me stuff too.

Or maybe Im just thinking theyre nice to me because of the letters but it is part of my daily routine to send those lined letters. Every day between 9am to 5pm

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah and if I hate a villager I still send them letters like 'I dont really like you but hey you are welcome here in Fairy Town nonetheless' (Im looking at you Bubbles my only hated villager so far)


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've actually started to send my villagers more recently. I have found that I quite enjoy it actually. I write to villagers about something relevant. For example, I see that Fauna keeps placing flowers and watering them (she even plants hybrids), so I sent her a letter thanking her for her great contribution to our town and complimenting her great gardening skills.


----------



## 7-tan (Jun 21, 2015)

When I play Ac I try to send letters to my villagers daily but I'm too chaotic and sometimes lazy for that ^^
But when I write them I don't write some random things which make no sense, I try to write a nice and real letter and talk with them over life and other things go through my mind. 
Yes, I knwo that my villagers don't understand what I write but I think it's anyway a nice touch 
And I hope to get a photo but it doesn't work well beacuse I do it a short time daily and then a few months no longer.


----------



## sallycatlover (Jun 22, 2015)

only when i want fruit xD


----------



## instanthaiku (Jun 23, 2015)

I actually write them genuine letters. Maybe that's odd, but I like developing the friendships with villagers. When they are sick, I wish them well and send presents. When I come over to their house (after being invited), I thank them for having me over, etc. I'm currently tryino to befriend villagers for their pictures. This past weekend I was at a convention and did not keep my 3ds with me. My favorite villager atm moved out, Chester the panda bear. ;_; I cherish the letters he sent me in my saved box. Same for Stitches, who was a starting villager a year and some change ago. I regret having them both move out from neglect. u__u


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

I write a bunch of dots and wait for them so give me presents. ^.^

Just kidding i write them all the time.


----------



## Rochelle (Jun 24, 2015)

I wish I did, it's the one badge I haven't gotten around to even trying for, I feel like I will once all my dreamies live in town and things are a more settled place in Fables though!


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 24, 2015)

Yep I write them letters, just to see what random responses I get.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

in wild world i did quite a bit haha. however i didnt even send a single one in new leaf


----------



## Rasumii (Jun 26, 2015)

I do, I definitely do. I assign leadership positions to some of my villagers, while the others are working on a crazy Shield Defense System.


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 29, 2015)

i mean i do on occasion but it's only when i don't admire their sense of fashion. to break it down, i don't like their clothing. sometimes it just doesn't look good and doesn't fit the aesthetically pleasing part of the character. like for example diana wore an orange shirt and it just didn't look good so i sent her a letter with clothing as a present


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 29, 2015)

I send them all different and long letters with gifts, and they reply as if they know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jul 1, 2015)

I only send them letters with clothes in them when they change into something ugly.


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 4, 2015)

I havent written letters for a couple week now. I do kinda feel bad when they all send me letters and i just ignore them. I lost my stylus so when i get a new one i will start writing  back


----------



## sour (Jul 5, 2015)

When I feel like I have too much junk lying around I don't want I write letters and attach the junk as gifts. I love reading the cute replies, if only they wouldn't attach gifts, heh. Even more stuff I don't need/want. But that's a good way of doing some catalogueing early on in the game.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 5, 2015)

I write a round of letters once every week or so, usually sending out 4-5 at a time, and then I try to remember who I sent them to so I can rotate who I write to the next week.  I don't like to write letters, but I'm trying to make them my best friends since I plan to actually keep this town.


----------



## ACWWGal2012 (Jul 5, 2015)

For letter badges? Yes. I still have 6 or 7 humans on my 2 towns that need the badges, ranging from just one to all. For fun? Not at this time since I don't have the bells to waste. In town one, I've got 2 humans on the final mortgage and town 2 has 4 w/ mortgages

Presents of choice r furni/clothes I needed for the catalog and it'll work for a gift, using gifts I got from them, random furni/clothes from l&f, furni from trees, cowries, 100 bells, or fruit. And on the rare occasion I may pull a few things from my storage to send if it gets to full. If I have a human w/ stuff to send, I'll pass the stuff to a human that needs the badge.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 5, 2015)

I really don't like writing letters but I usually do it for the badge and out of fear they will leave into the void without saying goodbye.


----------



## Karminny (Jul 5, 2015)

I started writing letters again, since I jst started this town, its to a new (but old??) group of villagers. This time, Poncho was the first to write me letters, followed by Roscoe, and now Fauna. I write all 3 of them letters, and I usesd the paper that Roscoe was so kind to give me! I think its fun, I talk to Rosco abt cross country, Poncho about boys, and Fauna abt cross country. (I should really be talking to Poncho abt cross country but oh well)


----------



## Espurr (Jul 5, 2015)

I send  them letters filled with random letters and symbols.  They seem to like them.


----------



## peterquill (Jul 5, 2015)

It depends on if I'm lazy or not. xD


----------



## laurakinney (Jul 5, 2015)

it takes up t oo much time a___a unless i really like them they prob don't get a letter lol


----------



## Shay10 (Jul 6, 2015)

I write letters to them according to what they tell me i  their letters. If Coach talks about his muscles i respond with yes your muscles are growing keep doing your daily exercises lol


----------



## bouncy_babs (Jul 11, 2015)

I occasionally them write letters. But then, I also like writing letters in real life as well, so I guess it's not as much of a hassle. Plus, I like seeing what nonsense I wrote when they pull out an old letter.


----------



## Orieii (Jul 11, 2015)

I send them silly little letters occasionally  It's very fun actually xD


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Jul 11, 2015)

What kind of monster do you take me for? Of course I write to them... Sometimes... Rarely.

Okay, okay, I'm human garbage. I don't really write letters. Lately, I've been writing to them a little- especially to my baby Clyde, to make up for evilness.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 11, 2015)

If I'm really bored and willing to waste time, then I will take the time to actually write them a letter. Otherwise, I never really do.


----------



## Lively (Jul 12, 2015)

I write to my villagers a few times a week ^^


----------



## FuzzWool (Jul 12, 2015)

A batch every... fortnight to a month?

If I think of something interesting to say, I'll go all out! But I'm cool with being lazy, too.

I stock my Retail with a specific villager in mind. If I'm in a letter writing mood, I'll pinch back the goods and mail it to them instead.

And, of course, if a villager puts on a shirt _not to my taste_, they'll get a special delivery with the utmost urgency.

Edit:

As for why I send letters: I think it's fun to fire up my imagination, and assume that they "read them". I also like the thrill of potentially having my sappy letters shown to a friend at random: it's the good kind of embarrassing!


----------



## jingleishere (Jul 12, 2015)

I sometimes write letters to the villagers that I don't like telling them to move out, but then I make up for this by writing to the ones I do like with gifts.


----------



## matt (Jul 12, 2015)

i used to, but now i have the golden letter badge I stopped


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 12, 2015)

sometimes i write letter and just list random foods i like or something like that. i haven't done it a while because it's a lot of hassle. very occasionally i actually write them something.


----------



## littledebbie (Jul 12, 2015)

I write letters every few days. When I first started the games all the citizens were repeatedly telling me how much they loved letters? I almost thought it was a requirement in order for everyone to continue liking me! Lol but I suppose it isn't true since a lot of you rarely write...??


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sometimes I try to send them furniture and stuff to hopefully revive their messed up house. XD Not sure if it works though.


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 18, 2015)

I used to write to them when they would give me something for free, especially when it was like art that turned out to be real or something. More recently I wrote to all 10 of them every day, and I make each letter say the same thing, because I'm trying to get the badge for sending out letters (IT'S A LOT HARDER THAN IT SOUNDS LET ME TELL YA). It's funny because I made my second character start doing that too and I'd say a solid 30% of the time now my villagers approach me to show me this letter:
"Dear ___
I love you.
From Bryce"


----------



## b0nes (Jul 19, 2015)

i do sometimes. in the beginning i put a lot more effort into them, but i havent written a letter to any of my villagers in months (though reading through this thread has made me want to get back into it..)


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 19, 2015)

It usually depends, I send around 2 letters a week.


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 19, 2015)

I send a letter to every villager every day. It just consists of 'Friend' on every line with 100 bells in each letter. I get a profit of like 5k in presents by doing this


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

I always send my villagers letters however all my letters have the same three words lol:
*insert villager's name here*
Friend
gift

I also always send a piece of fruit with each letter~


----------



## twisty (Jul 19, 2015)

I love writing letters to my villagers! It's kind of fun to roleplay as my mayor--on one hand, she's sweet and refined, like a rich grandma who wears diamond necklaces and has wine with every meal. She'll send messages like, "Darling, your interior design is hideous, please pull yourself together. This new stereo may help." But she also loves to let loose and send playful, offbeat welcome letters to all new residents!

Letter writing is one of my favorite things omg. I always get really into them hehe.


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 19, 2015)

Maybe once a week or so I'll write letters to all of my villagers, along with attaching gifts. Pretty much all I write is "Hey, -name here-! What's up? I hope you like this gift!" Sometimes I'll add in a funny sentence that is about the gift I gave them.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 19, 2015)

I used to write sincere letters.. but I don't write them at all and when Gayle sent me a random letter this morning I felt bad cause I don't reply back ;


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 19, 2015)

I've only sent a handful of letters because I'm too lazy


----------



## Pecan (Jul 20, 2015)

I write letters for fun, but like to only 2 villagers every other animal crossing day. Usually because I want their picture/ their my animal crossing bff.


----------



## SRS (Jul 20, 2015)

I used to write letters a lot because I used to share a town with my ex-boyfriend and I wanted the villagers to show him my funny/witty letters when he was playing. But... now it's just me and I don't do it anymore. Sometimes I send a villager some furniture that I want them to put in their homes but I don't really put anything in the body of the text besides 'hi' or whatever.


----------



## Twinleaf (Jul 20, 2015)

I love sending letters to my villagers! I treat them as if they were my real, live friends.

I usually just say hello or "how are you doing", and sometimes include something small like a flower, or a piece of fruit.

But I always send a welcome letter with my town's native fruit whenever a new villager moves in. It's sort of become my town's policy or whatever haha  ( ^_^)／


----------



## eggs (Jul 20, 2015)

i love writing my villagers letters! boosting friendship levels is the best and i genuinely enjoy reading their pre-programmed responses. plus, if i didn't send them stuff, i'd feel really bad.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 20, 2015)

like, never oops


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 20, 2015)

I like to send my villagers funny jokes or text posts from Tumblr so that when they show them to me later I get a laugh


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

I just send them Spongebob quotes, now.


----------



## Bottles (Jul 20, 2015)

I write everyday x'D


----------



## Fuwa (Jul 21, 2015)

I only write when i give them a gift


----------



## moonford (Jul 26, 2015)

I like sending them letters! =3


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 26, 2015)

I write letters to my villagers mainly to get rid of useless furniture or clothing. Once in a while though I will just write something random and send off to someone at random. For example, I sent Quillson the story of the ugly barnacle a while back just out of sheer boredom, which he continues to show to everyone to this day. xD


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 26, 2015)

I always write my villagers. If they keep writing me I will write back.


----------



## pft7 (Jul 26, 2015)

I've done it, I mean to do it more but I always forget. I get letters from the villagers I am better friends with fairly regularly without having to do anything for it. Pompom loves sending letters, some of them are actually pretty funny which greatly surprised me. She is an odd duck though.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't write them, but I'll have to eventually if I want the badges. My daughter, however, writes the best letters to her villagers. Since I have a couple of her old villagers, they will show them to me. They're pretty cute.


----------



## Celty (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm terrible at sending letters to my villagers.  I only do it when I want them to put something in their house or change their shirt then attach it and hope they do, lol


----------



## creamyy (Jul 27, 2015)

Not very often. I tell them how much I love them and how cute they are usually.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 27, 2015)

I never wrote letters I found it really pointless


----------



## derezzed (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't write letters that often at all. I'll definitely send a letter if I need a villager to use a piece of furniture in their house, but that's about it. I usually don't write back to the letters they send me, unfortunately. I keep telling myself to do it but I never get around to it. I'm hoping to change this in the future though; I really want the letter-writing badge.


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 28, 2015)

When I write letters, it's usually when I have nothing else to do so I send ones to all the villagers I like containing messages like "I want to eat your face" and they say it's a really nice letter. Like, that's all the motivation I need to make more someday.


----------



## Llust (Jul 28, 2015)

i recently just started writing letters, but its just for the purpose of getting fruit and getting badges. i'll eventually stop when i get all three badges for sending letters


----------



## starlite (Jul 29, 2015)

I never ever write letters to my villagers!! 
It's too much effort lol and you don't really get much for doing so!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2015)

All together now everyone, "Ain't nobody got time fo' that"


----------



## Wembely (Jul 29, 2015)

I write at least a few times a week.


----------



## beffa (Jul 29, 2015)

if i write a letter i'll just write out song lyrics to make it longer 

idk why i send letters sometimes i just feel like it
sometimes i send letters to my 2nd/3rd characters so i can pass stuff to them easily (and remind myself to go on it the next day when their mailbox starts beeping) and i'll have spare letters so i'll send one to someone and attach the other letter to it as a gift


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 1, 2015)

I send all of them at least one almost every day. I tell them how cute they are and ask them how they're doing. QQ


----------



## Jittersfan75 (Aug 1, 2015)

My brother mocks me for this, but I actually write my villagers letters all the time. I have a system to it. If someone writes me a letter, I have to write them back. I don't have to respond to their next letter, unless they ask a question. Then I have to respond.


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 2, 2015)

I write maybe once a month. I used to write daily until I got my gold badge, then I got lazy >< I always write to them on their birthdays, and on holidays like Valentine's and Christmas. I also write welcome letters and goodbye letters when villagers come and go.


----------



## Potatoes (Aug 2, 2015)

I nevr witre


----------

